# Nilfisk hose why QWashers?



## wayner (Jan 20, 2006)

I want to upgrade my hose on my nilfisk e140 xtra I see everyone buying them fro q washers but on ebay they are only 10 m and I want a 15m hose what's wrong with the upgrade nilfisk super flex hose it's cheaper than QWashers and 5 m longer looks to be rubber and braided and will keep warranty anyone tried the hose?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Qwashers do 15m as I have one. Give them a call.


----------



## wayner (Jan 20, 2006)

I can get nilfisk 15m hose as cheap as 10m QWashers hose I was just wondering what the super flex hose was like I guess it's the same as on the p150.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

From my experience the standard Nilfisk hoses are cheap and rubbish. Horrible plastic rather than nice rubber. I had the 15m qwashers hose on my E140.


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeh, but the OP isn't talking about the 'standard' Nilfisk hose but the one that's standard with the 150 and yes it's excellent.

I'd love to know where you've seen it for less than the qwashers one though. I can only find them for silly money.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

wayner said:


> I can get nilfisk 15m hose as cheap as 10m QWashers hose I was just wondering what the super flex hose was like I guess it's the same as on the p150.


Where from?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i got mine here

http://www.directhoses.net/products/nilfisk-style-replacment-hose-quick-fir-trigger

ive also got one of these reels , well worth the money

http://www.directhoses.net/products...mplete-with-hose-for-karcher-pressure-washers


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

My mistake. My hose was from direct hoses too. It was my quick release that's from qwashers.


----------



## wayner (Jan 20, 2006)

I think QWashers want £70+ for 15m hose


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

I bought a replacement hose for my Nilfisk from directhoses.net. A 15m hose with the quick fit adapter http://www.directhoses.net/products...uick-fit-trigger-quick-fit-machine-connection. It looks like a nice enough hose.

The only trouble is I haven't actually been able to use it. They didn't send me the quick fit adapter, so I've no way of attaching the hose to the pressure washer.

Bit disappointed as I was hoping to use it this weekend.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Just aside from the hose issue, qwashers are awesome. Very knowledgable and helpful in all the transactions I've had with them over the years


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

I received my 10m hose from QWashers yesterday, it's a super piece of kit with quality fittings at both ends. Once connected to my trusty Nilfisk Centennial the hose worked a treat and was so much better that the standard plastic one. Also, QWashers customer service was top notch.

Andy...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

justinio said:


> I bought a replacement hose for my Nilfisk from directhoses.net. A 15m hose with the quick fit adapter http://www.directhoses.net/products...uick-fit-trigger-quick-fit-machine-connection. It looks like a nice enough hose.
> 
> The only trouble is I haven't actually been able to use it. They didn't send me the quick fit adapter, so I've no way of attaching the hose to the pressure washer.
> 
> Bit disappointed as I was hoping to use it this weekend.


Surely it just screws on? I didn't have one with mine at first.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

wayner said:


> I can get nilfisk 15m hose as cheap as 10m QWashers hose I was just wondering what the super flex hose was like I guess it's the same as on the p150.


I went for the nilfisk upgrade over the q washer one and saved money and it's a fine hose, the quality is 100% spot on.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> Surely it just screws on? I didn't have one with mine at first.


Both ends of the hose are male fittings, and there wasnt an adapter (which screws onto the machine) included.

Anyway it turns out they sent me the wrong hose. They are sending out the correct one on Monday, so fingers crossed everything's ok when I receive it.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That'll be why then. Probably an extension hose rather than a replacement?


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Nope, it's a replacement. But they sent me one that's supposed to plug into the reel rather than the machine.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I must order one for my E130 as the standard is doing my head in twisting up all the time


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Just thought I would update my post. Mark at Directhoses arranged to swap over the hoses a day after I contacted him, and sent out the correct one. Very quick service and sorted out the problem straight away so big thumbs up from me. The hose is excellent quality and the quick connector is brilliant.


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

moosh said:


> I went for the nilfisk upgrade over the q washer one and saved money and it's a fine hose, the quality is 100% spot on.


rather than start a new thread thought I'd carry this on, What is the Nilfisk 'superflex' like compared to these third party hoses (Qwashers / Directhoses)?

My E140 2.9s extra hose has annoyed from the start and after 4 years it's cracking and given me a good reason to upgrade.

As has been said the Nilfisk oem is cheaper than the others and I'm still in the post Christmas credit crunch but...

Is it as flexible? this is the main criteria as the standard plastic coated hose was ? and I need to get round the car without tripping up and loops bashing the bumpers:wall:

thanks folks:thumb:


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

Reduced to £40 on the bay for a few hours

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271330734534&alt=web


----------



## Roscoepeko (Jun 18, 2013)

Did you buy it Hereford quattro?


----------

